# PVC and tree roots



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Need to run a couple 1" pvc water lines to back of my property, 1 for spigot and another for irrigation system to be installed later. I would like to run them about a foot off my Fence line but also will be planting a row of thuja green giants along this same line next spring. Do I need to worry about the roots eventually growing into and busting my pipes?the trees will be about 4 ft off the fence, so 3 foot from the pipes.


----------

